# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  سوال مهم : دانشگاه اصفهان vs بوعلی سینا

## jlk135

سلام دوستان من رتبه 2800 منطقه دو رو آوردم بخواهم بمونم همدان رشته های مکانیک و عمران و اینا با 2000 وارد شدند تهش به 8000 هزار ختم میشه میگم بیخودی اینقدر تلاش کردم از یک طرف نمیدونم دانشگاه دیگه ارزش خوابگاهی شدن داره یا نه؟ مثلا تبریزی جایی 
نظر شما چیه؟ فرق زیاد دارند یا بمانم شهرم؟

----------


## jlk135

دوستان به نظرتون دانشگاه شاهد هم قابل رقابت با این دو دانشگاه هست؟ لطفا پاسخ بدید

----------

